# Finally found a Master in Hyderabad (INDIA)



## arnuld (Jan 27, 2010)

Great News  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I finally found a master nearby my area, just 1 hour ride on my cycle and I can reach him. Found him after making lots of appointments with different Martial-Artists in Hyderabad. The guy is as young as me and is 3rd level Black belt in Yamaguchi Karate. After 14 years into this art, he has created an unnamed art for street fighting purpose on his own. He even has devised body conditioning exercises on his own. We became friends and named the art as CTFS - *Creative and Tactical Fighting Systems*. 

The course will go for 1 and half years, divided into 3 stages: basic, medium and advanced, each 6 months of duration. Basic includes body conditioning only along with some fundamental and basic attack strategies. Its been 15 days since I am practicing and I have collected the experience in my blog. 

Thanks to Master Tan and some folks here on Martial-Talk.com for forcing me to have a physical teacher. Only after real training while being observed physically by a good teacher, I came to know the difference in learning from videos and in real life.


----------

